# bad accident today,with clam truck-Richmond, VA-02/04



## coffeecraver (Feb 5, 2004)

*bad accident today,with clam truck*

Today there was a three man crew cutting down high stumps left from the hurricane. 

The 1st man was operating the clam truck was holding the stump. The second man was doing the cutting. The third was doing the clean-up.

The 2nd man cut the stump almost all the way through. Then 
started to walk out of the way.

The 1st man broke off the stump with the clam, when he did the bottom kicked out and hit the 2nd man in the head and knocked him out. He came to in the ambulance, he now has staples in his head and stitches. He woke up and wondered what happened.
A cat scan is to follow.


----------



## topnotchtree (Feb 5, 2004)

Hope he will be ok.


----------



## NeTree (Feb 5, 2004)

So the clam operator started too early?


----------



## Lumberjack (Feb 5, 2004)

Either that, or the guy didn't get back far enough. Maybe he was working amongst several stumps and couldn't walk far enough away.


Carl


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 5, 2004)

Nobody uses wedges? Or cant hooks?


----------



## jimmyq (Feb 6, 2004)

stupid question perhaps but here goes, "whats a clam truck"? I dont know the term....


----------



## preach it (Feb 6, 2004)

A "clam truck" is a truck with a loader on it. For loading logs, brush, etc.



"Swearing is the effort of a limited mind to express itself."


----------



## jimmyq (Feb 6, 2004)

thanky much.


----------

